# Butane Hask Making?



## 7thG (Nov 5, 2013)

I want to make some "Honey Oil" with Butane. Seems easy enough. I'm going to be using stems and some cheap regular green. I've seen the process on YouTube and after they heat it up and cook it for a while they put it in a vacuum chamber. That's kinda beyond what I'm equipped for. Is it a necessary step?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2013)

Making honey oil with butane is a very dangerous process.  Make sure that you research this better than You-Tube videos before you go heating butane.  Also, make sure your homeowners insurance is paid up.  Seriously, the guys dissuaded me from trying this when I was considering it.  Be very very cautious.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 5, 2013)

I think you should google budoilerman he gives step by step info with the dangers of every step makes it much safer and easyer


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2013)

You need the Vaccume purge to rid impurities..I also didnt want the Dangers of making this so I teamed with a professional and split the end Product...Now the better the product going in the better the return...I like A-1 Gold...other name is Shatter...Best of luck with this *7thG*

:48:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 4, 2013)

...dont use stems, ever. 

And if you dont have the proper equipment, your going to produce harmful results to the user.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 4, 2013)

most important warning---do it in a very well ventilated area and away from open flame---butane will combust


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 14, 2013)

If you must use butane, do the extraction *as far away from your house as possible.*  Grain alcohol/neutral spirit (Everclear, Gem Clear, Golden Grain Alcohol) is A LOT safer than butane if you aren't used to doing solvent extractions (but still ought to be done outdoors).


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 20, 2013)

i make it all the time.  The better the product, the better your oil will be.  You can do it without a vacuum purge, but I wouldn't.  I've done both the whipping to purge it and the vacuum chamber.  by far the vacuum chamber is best.  If you would like more info, I can help you out.  If your not willing to spend around $350 for supplies, then I wouldn't waste your time.  

Small vacuum chamber and pump $250-$275
Griddle $30
tube to blast through $40+ depending on how much you want to spend on it.  I use a 3/4 oz tube.
Laser Thermometer $20
Razors $3
1 can of 5-7x butane $5-$8   I use 5x Power Super Refined 1 can per oz you want to run.  
Pyrex dish $10-$20
parchment paper $5
coffee filters 'i use the brown ones'  non bleached $3.00
rubber band 

These are the tools needed.  O ya an trim. buds, whatever you want to run.


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 20, 2013)

this was one of the last batches I ran.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 22, 2013)

do not "whip" your product. this will ensure butane is in your "finished" product 100% of the time.


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 23, 2013)

Wheres the best place to get the small vacuum chamber and pump setup?


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 24, 2013)

1lildog said:
			
		

> Wheres the best place to get the small vacuum chamber and pump setup?




bestvaluevacuumchambers on ebay. 

If its for personal use, the 1 gallon is plenty.  jut make sure to release the pressure so it doesnt hit the lid.  once you release the pressure every so often it will stay stable and you can leave it.  

good luck.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 13, 2014)

You actually fold the paper over on top too, that way the "muffin" doesnt get stuck all on the inside of your chamber. 

Also, if its is reaching that size, youre doing it wrong.


----------

